# Whats wrong with this muscadine?



## jamesjr (Jun 21, 2015)

First of all im in central Florida. And this is my second year muscadine. First year I had no idea about this forum or the fact that I had to prune lol so when it was Dormant I cut it back to two main trunks dont kno what the training method is called but im going for it anyhow any fruit it started to produce this year I just picked off but for a while now its been looking rough.
Its all on a little chain link fence line.

Any help would be awesome and surely appreciated thanks james


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 22, 2015)

One more factor I didn't think of till I was reading through here is that i live way out in polk county and less than a mile one way is orange groves as far as the eye can see and 4 miles the other way is a sod farm. I got some friends who do grove management and i asked if they use 2-4-d now im not familiar with the stuff but what ive read through here is that its lethal to grapes. Could it be that even that far away? I sure do hope not. Theres 3 other people around who have successfully grown grapes within a 1/2 mile they dont prune or anything though and they seem to be doing fine. 

Ive also fertilized twice this year with 10 10 10. If that helps at all?


----------



## garymc (Jun 22, 2015)

New growth doesn't seem to be affected, but this is happening to old leaves? Doesn't sound like 2,4,d to me. Could there be a nutritional problem here? You couldn't have overdosed with fertilizer? 10-10-10 isn't so strong unless you get it too close or too much at a time. Magnesium deficiency can cause yellowing between the veins. That looks like what you have. You can sprinkle 2 ounces of epsom salt in a band around the bottom of the vine for a young plant up to 4 ounces for an older plant in a bigger circle. I'd say sprinkle it in about a 4 foot circle or larger, depending on how far you think the roots reach. That's what is recommended by the experts http://www.smallfruits.org/Muscadines/production/MuscadineGro/sec21.htm If you're sure you haven't burned them, and I don't think you have, you could use some Miracle grow also because it has some micro nutrients like boron. Miracle grow doesn't have magnesium. I sometimes throw a handful of Ironite around my edible plants too. 
I've heard of people dissolving epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) in water and spraying it on their tomatoes and peppers that aren't bearing. Just be sure when you buy epsom salt in Walgreens or Walmart that you don't get some that has menthol or fragrance or some other crap they might put in for a foot soak. I was buying some at Walgreens the other day and looking at the wrong display and saw some of this stuff. I've bought it at Sam's in a plastic rectangular bucket that holds 4 or 5 pounds. 
That link I posted has 32 chapters on muscadine cultivation (one or two page chapters, so don't let that scare you.) You can find just about anything there. Also you can find a lot of info on the Ison's web site. You have nice winter weather, but when I'm cooped up in the winter I read stuff like that.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I could have burnt them because the fertilizer was about 6 inches away and I didn't measure but I'd say about a cup and a half? its been about 2 months since I put that down. Im going to try some Epsom salt I should have some around the house. I thaught salt woild kill a plant? But im about to start reading that link and save it I appreciate the help and ill let u know how it goes


----------



## garymc (Jun 23, 2015)

If you keep your fertilizer out away (at least 2 feet) from the trunk and you burn the roots, you won't kill the plant. My cousin says make them go out and get it referring to nitrate fertilizer. If you put down too much nitrate today, day after tomorrow the leaves will start looking sick. It's quick. After 2 months, you could use some Miracle grow on them. I don't totally replace my 12-12-12 with it, but take turns. That link I posted has good information, but some of it is dated. There are newer varieties they don't mention (which won't matter if you already have your vines.) 
With respect to the 2,4d spraying at the orchards, I would think they wouldn't use it in an orchard because it could damage the trees, but it would be just the thing to spray on a sod farm. But that would be getting your neighbors' grapes too, so if they're ok then it's probably not drift.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 24, 2015)

Ya I dont think its drift I was at one of my neighbors house today and was looking at his 2 muscadine and the trunk is this size of my forearm and im not a little fella. Thank link is packed with helpfull info thanks man


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 25, 2015)

Well everything was going good and some how my pigs got loose ran over an acre and get at my grapes and ate all the leaves and completely are my first year southern home. Is there any way to make a homemade grow tube?


----------



## garymc (Jun 26, 2015)

Make some sausage. Hopefully some new buds will leaf out.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Cut sections off a piece of corrugated drainage tubing. They are especially rugged if you are weed whacking around them and hopefully hog resistant.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 27, 2015)

Ive got a freezer full of pork at the moment there not ready yet anyhow lol but grapeman that's a good idea the one they got a hold of they ate it right down but already have leaves coming back out its about 2ft now how tall should the grow tube be? And is it ok to use glycophasate around the bottom of them?


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 28, 2015)

Well when I went out to put the Epson salt around them I noticed my noble I planted this year looks horrible. Only thing I could think of is all the rain we've been getting? 

Lol I cant get right if its not one thing its another


----------



## garymc (Jun 29, 2015)

Beats me. I've been dealing with crown gall killing mine almost to the ground. This one started the summer looking great, loaded with blooms, now this.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 29, 2015)

Man that sux. How old is that one? Hopefully gr apeman will kno whats up with mine. But what type of muscadine is that?


----------



## garymc (Jun 30, 2015)

This would have been it's 3rd year. It was mis-labeled when I bought it, so it could have been a seedling. It was extremely vigorous and had a huge crop, but the grapes were not very big and not very good tasting for a muscadine. So it was a candidate for replacement anyhow. It was 40 feet from end to end.


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 1, 2015)

Yea that's huge I got some 2nd years that I thaught were doing good but I guess not. The problem about my property is that it floods this time of year just about all over there will be standing water and I knew getting into growing grapes that wasn't good but I'd try it anyhow. I put the epson salt down the other day and I haven't checked that one vine yet but the one I put up pictures of last is all turned brown now


----------

